# Outdoor type kitchen...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

I had a guy call me because of reccomendations from the FWE page. He was looking for an outdoor kitchen for his bay house. He wanted something easy to maintain and as low construction cost as possible...(doesn't everyone).

The carcas of the cabinets are made of 3/4" exterior plywood and then clad with corregated metal on the front and rough cedar fence pickets for the doors and trim. The cabinet tops are covered with formica. There are rope lights on the underside of the bar, which at night it highlights the name and the Texas flag. It has a full sized single sink for clean up and two slide out panels. One is for two refuse containers and the other is for hanging his BBQ tools and cutting board. The Texas Cooler I posted a few days ago was also part of this project.

They also requested an outdoor shower. It is made from rough cedar fence pickets also and has hot and cold running water.

This was a great project and I learned alot on this and am looking forward to the next one...Vic


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really good lookin' work, Vic.. Betcha I even know who the customer is..highly unusual first name..LOL..

Good thinking building it downstairs...next blow..adios kitchen...call Vic again, etc, etc.. (just kidding)


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks great. That is cool looking. Good job.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks awesome Vic from one carpenter ant to another!lol


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

nice


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is Awesome Vic!!!! Great work!!!!


----------



## splash1971 (Sep 17, 2007)

Vic did a great job on the project and we couldn't have been more pleased. Most of the ideas you see were his and his attention detail made it that much nicer. I just need another project for him!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I'll be stealing a few ideas when I get to work on the roof deck at our new place. Is the flag painted on the corrugated or is that a decal? Gonna have to have that going on up there in Chit-town!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Brew said:


> I'll be stealing a few ideas when I get to work on the roof deck at our new place. Is the flag painted on the corrugated or is that a decal? *Gonna have to have that going on up there in Chit-town*!


Better be a little careful there, Jeff.. Them yankees up there in Chi-town have been knowed to start a riot over less.....


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Brew said:


> I'll be stealing a few ideas when I get to work on the roof deck at our new place. Is the flag painted on the corrugated or is that a decal? Gonna have to have that going on up there in Chit-town!


the flag is painted.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

thabeezer said:


> the flag is painted.


Yikes! Got no paint skills! hwell: 

Guess I can practice for awhile since it'll be next spring at the earliest I'd be looking at getting to the Bar building stage of the project.

Thanks


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*very nice...*


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Vic was a good man and I do miss him messing with me in that Cajun style and was a great wood worker


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Vic is on my mind today. RIP Vjer.



bill said:


> Vic was a good man and I do miss him messing with me in that Cajun style and was a great wood worker


----------

